# THIS WEEK at Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina
May 31, 2018

*IN THE NEWS AT BAY FLATS LODGE​*The month of May has been another record setting month at Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina. The generosity of our customers continues to amaze us! This month, Bay Flats Lodge customers donated $1766.33 to the Building Conservation Trust (BCT), and weâ€™re happy to match their gift. These funds are going directly to building and restoring fishing habitat on the central Texas coast. So, even if you havenâ€™t been to Bay Flats and contributed personally, all of us who love the coastal area are beneficiaries of these thoughtful donations!






​
*THE GUIDE REPORT​**MONDAY - May 28th*
*Capt. Stephen Boriskie* - Today was Day #1 with this fantastic family! Slow start and a fast finish! Todayâ€™s family was kicking-off summer together in style at Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina. Special thanks to fellow BFL guide David McClelland for sharing info today. Respectfully, celebrating Memorial Day, keeping those who paid the ultimate price near and dear to our heart - giving all so that we can enjoy our simple pleasures in the USA!

*Capt. Jeremy McClelland* - Today, I had a chance to fish two brothers, ages 14 and 17, their Dad, and their Granddad. The boys, of course, were trying to see who could out-do the other. I know their Granddad and Dad were happy when both the boys caught nice size fish and a pretty equal amount each.






​
*Capt. Todd Jones* - Restraint paid off! Koby and Jim got some rest, and came out with a new focus for the day, and a renewed vengeance! Challenge accepted! Works for me! The guys played catch and release for about an hour before we headed off to look for a little variety. Other than several more solid trout and a sea turtle, they settled for a solid box of trout to 20â€. Hope you had a safe jet flight back to Odessa guys! Hope to see yâ€™all again real soon! Side note: The unlucky turtle was only tangled in the line - the line was removed and the turtle was safely released!

*TUESDAY - May 29th*
*Capt. Stephen Boriskie* - Today was Day #2 for the Andy E. family here at Bay Flats Lodge. A family that fishes together enjoys all the good and none of the bad! Day 2 was a huge hit, and we rallied late to fill the box once again while bestowing the title of â€œAnglerâ€ to the two newbies. Good times, and more to come this summer. If you want to reconnect with your family or friends, let us give it a go at Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina.

*Capt. Todd Jones* - Slower but steady! Fewer bites, but bigger fish! Not a bad trade!
Kenneth and Walter kept the faith, and even though the bites were a little more scattered, and a little less frequent from yesterday morning, their diligence was rewarded. A two-man limit of solid trout, five over 20â€, and Kenneth with the big fish at just a little under 24â€. Several rat reds, along with some undersized drum at a few other stops, but they settled for a good box of trout. Weâ€™ll be back at it again for a half-day on Wednesday!






​
*Capt. Heath Borchert *- Today was the second day for my group of return customers, but we changed things up a little. Today, we took granddad, instead of dad who had to be back to work this morning, and we had a great time. The guys managed their three-man trout limit after the sharks moved us off our first spot, and one of the guys caught a bonus 40lb â€œbigâ€ black-drum. It was a fight heâ€™ll remember for a long time!

*WEDNESDAY - May 30th*
*Capt. Stephen Boriskie* - Today was Day #1 with members of the Dave S. group. The day was full of good times and bent rods as this foursome of newbies attempted Croaker fishing. By the end of the day, they were approaching expert status and sticking fish left and right! I canâ€™t wait for tomorrow to put them on some more good trout and redfish!

*Capt. Cody Spencer* - The last two days have been good with live croaker. Weâ€™ve landed some extraordinary trout, and we shouldnâ€™t expect anything less as we approach the upcoming weekend. The weather has been hot, but so has the trout fishinâ€™!






​
*Capt. â€˜Lil John Wyatt* - Today was a great day on the water with good people and lots of fish! These guys managed a box full of a little bit of everything - speckled trout, redfish, flounder, and black drum. What a fun day!

*Capt. Jeremy McClelland* - A guest from the Dave S. party today caught another really nice trout. Water conditions werenâ€™t the best, in fact it was pretty dirty, but these guys stuck it out and worked hard for some nice fish. Day #2 for this crew is coming up tomorrow, and weâ€™re hoping to have another fine day!

*Capt. Todd Jones* - Chippinâ€™ away at em! The morningâ€™s half-day trip started off a little sketchy, but ended in a flurry. Walter and Tim went from two trout, to ten, pretty quick, slightly bettering each otherâ€™s fish every time they brought one in. Tim was ultimately the winner with the big trout at just a little under 22â€. Walter had the lone keeper red, so I guess weâ€™ll call it a draw! We had a really fun day and a half with this group. Hope to see yâ€™all again very soon!

*NOW BOOKING DUCK HUNTS FOR THE 2018-19 SEASON​*




For those passionate about the outdoors, summertime along the Texas Gulf Coast typically means school is out, vacation time is near, and some of the yearâ€™s best fishing has yet to come. And regardless of how true that statement is, for us here at Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina the beginning of summer also means itâ€™s time to begin our preparations for the upcoming duck season. Thatâ€™s right, even with the hottest part of summer still months away, weâ€™re already strategizing and planning for all that will be required of us in order to provide our guests with yet another satisfying and successful season next winter.

Along with the anticipation of this yearâ€™s daily limit for Pintail increasing to two per day, per hunter, there will be much more wing action available in the back lakes and along the bay front up and down Matagorda Island along the southern portions of Espiritu Santo Bay and San Antonio Bay. There will be redheads (and lots of â€˜em!), widgeon, blue and green-wing teal, canvasback, bluebill, gadwall, and even the occasional cinnamon teal and mottled duck.

If thatâ€™s not enough to satisfy your waterfowl thirst, perhaps our latest addition to this yearâ€™s lineup of duck season tactics will entice you. Earlier this year we were fortunate enough to secure duck hunting privileges on a new piece of inland property, which is located just moments from the lodge and currently holds three freshwater ponds. Weâ€™re diligently working to complete seven more freshwater ponds prior to opening-day, and we look for this property to hold great potential for this yearâ€™s hunting guests.

Although not yet finalized, the TPWD â€œproposedâ€ dates for our Texas south zone of the 2018-19 Duck Season are November 3-25, 2018, and then December 8, 2018 - January 27, 2019. For a first-class duck hunting experience along the mid-portion of the Texas Gulf Coast, look no further than Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina.

*EVENTS​**TPWD Free Fishing Day in Texas - June 2, 2018*
Texas offers a Free Fishing Day on the first Saturday in June every year to help kick off National Fishing and Boating Week. On this day you can fish on any public body of water in the state without a fishing license.
To help celebrate Free Fishing Day, the Texas Parks and Wildlife Department (TPWD) and other organizations are hosting many free events around the state on Saturday, June 2, 2018, to provide fun, high quality fishing opportunities to anglers of all skill levels and all ages.
*Jun 2*
*National Fishing Day at Bonham State Park*
Come join us at Bonham State Park
*Jun 2*
*National Fishing Day at TFFC 2018*
Texas Freshwater Fisheries Center
Kick off summer with free hot dogs and soft drinks! Try your hand at fishing, and enter the catfish tournament for prizes.
*Jun 2*
*Abilene Outdoor Adventures*
Abilene, TX - Grover Nelson Park
Youth and adults can celebrate Free Fishing Day and learn about outdoor recreation activities.
*Jun 2*
*24th Annual Mark Howell Memorial Fishing Rodeo*
Lake Arrowhead State Park
Lake Arrowhead State Park invites you to join us for the 24th Annual Mark Howell Memorial Fishing Rodeo, Kid Fish and Adult Rough Fish contest!
*Jun 2*
*Angler Education Instructor Workshop*
Pearland, TX - Bass Pro Shops
Become a TPWD certified Angler Education Instructor
*Jun 2*
*Cane Pole Fishing!*
Martin Dies, Jr. State Park
Celebrate free fishing day by making your own cane fishing pole!
*Jun 2*
*Annual LBJ Fishing Day*
Lyndon B. Johnson State Park & Historic Site
Celebrate Free Fishing Day with us by fishing on the Pedernales River.
*Jun 2*
*Fishing Clinic*
Caprock Canyons State Park & Trailway
Want to take the kids fishing but don't know exactly how? Come see us!
*Jun 2*
*Fishing Skills*
Bentsen-Rio Grande Valley State Park
Learn to tie a fisherman's knot and play Backyard Bass just in time for Statewide Fishing Day!

*CCA Texas - S.T.A.R. Tournament 2018*
_May 26th through September 3rd, 2018_ 
http://www.bayflatslodge.com/cca-donations

*BFL's GRASS ROOTS WADE FISHING WITH LURES SPECIAL*​
We're getting back to the basics by offering a special deal to all of the wading and artificial enthusiasts out there. When you book 3 wading with artificial bait trips in 2018, you will receive your 4th wading with artificial bait trip in 2018 FREE! 
- The 4th FREE trip ONLY includes one free full-day of wade fishing with artificial baits for 4 anglers in one boat.
- The 4th FREE trip does NOT include free lodging and meals.
- One full-day of wade fishing with artificial bait constitutes one trip toward your goal.
- All trips must be taken prior to December 31, 2018.
- Offer not valid on trips booked prior to April 1, 2018; only valid on trips booked between April 1, 2018, and December 15, 2018

*HEREâ€™S WHAT OUR RECENT GUESTS HAD TO SAY​*_Great people! Our guide was great! We had a blast! - *Bill R. 5/30/18*

Some of the best pork chops I've ever had! Keep up the good work! - *Tony C. 5/27/18*

Capt. Billy Freudensprung is a great asset to Bay Flats Lodge. His knowledge and expertise were outstanding, and I would request him as my guide on my next trip! - *Matt S. 5/27/18*_

FIVE-DAY WEATHER FORECAST​*Thursday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Partly cloudy skies. High 89F. Winds SSE at 10 to 20 mph.
*Friday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Some clouds in the morning will give way to mainly sunny skies for the afternoon. High near 90F. Winds SSE at 10 to 20 mph.
*Saturday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Considerable clouds early. Some decrease in clouds later in the day. Near record high temperatures. High around 90F. Winds S at 10 to 20 mph.
*Sunday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in *
Partly cloudy skies. Near record high temperatures. High 92F. Winds SSW at 10 to 20 mph.
*Monday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Mainly sunny. High 92F. Winds SSW at 10 to 20 mph.
*Synopsis:* 
Generally moderate onshore flow expected through Thursday due to surface high-pressure over the Gulf of Mexico and surface low-pressure over West Texas. Generally weak to moderate onshore flow will persist Friday through Monday. An upper level high-pressure system will maintain dry conditions through the period. 
*Coastal Water Temperature:* 
Port Aransas 83.0 degrees
Seadrift 86.0 degrees
Matagorda Bay 84.9 degrees

*Watch our story*





*Download our App on iTunes *
http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8
*
Download our App on Google Play* 
http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

*Join our fan page*
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

*1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:*
Mercury Outboards
ES Custom Boats
Simmons Custom Rigging
Power Pole
Wet Sounds
ForEverlast - Hunting & Fishing Products
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Coastline Trailers
CCA - Texas
Building Conservation Trust - CCAâ€™s National Habitat Program
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Tanglefree Waterfowl


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 2*

Pic 2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 3*

Pic 3


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 4*

Pic 4


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 5*

Pic 5


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 6*

Pic 6


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 7*

Pic 7


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 8*

Pic 8


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 9*

Pic 9


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 10*

Pic 10


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Multiple Ways To Measure Success*

In any business there are multiple ways to measure success. Thereâ€™s always the bottom line that tells you just how much money your making. There are the rewards and accolades that come from your customers. A business might compare themselves to their competition to see just how well they are doing. This week Bay Flats lodge was reminded there is another measuring stick to determine success. Over the course of a few days we had the pleasure of welcoming guest who have been clients for 17 years. One of them was 4 years old the first time he fished with Capt. TJ Christensen. This type of customer loyalty is the result of several success stories. Great guides, accommodations, food and staff create repeat customers but relationships built over the years take those customers to another level where there is more than business involved. Weâ€™re blessed to have been a part of these relationships and we are always working to create more.


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Bigs*

Just in from Capt. Garrett


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Tips and Tricks -*

In your years of fishing along our Texas coast, you may have discovered a fun and exciting fishing tactic that pertains to neither bay waters, nor wading. Instead, this ploy incorporates fishing directly from the confines of a boat while either drifting or while anchored in the smooth and calm surf waters along Matagorda Island up and down its Gulf shoreline â€" surf fishing, but not with live croaker. Instead, itâ€™s the presentation of some of the larger top water baits that can be so much fun during these hotter times of the year.

Before you get too excited, itâ€™s important that you take special note of the previous mention of the phrase â€œâ€¦smooth and calm surf watersâ€. The words â€˜smoothâ€™ and â€˜calmâ€™ arenâ€™t always the first couple words anglers typically think of when discussing surf fishing, especially during summertime. Thatâ€™s because the summer winds are predominantly onshore out of the south, and they can be downright vicious at times, especially with the combination of high air and water temperatures â€" conditions you donâ€™t want to find yourself amidst when out into the surf in a bay boat. But, contrary to popular belief, we do still experience subtle north winds occasionally throughout the summer. Itâ€™s during these brief periods that turbulent Gulf rollers will lay flat, and this is when youâ€™ll want to be in the surf throwing big surface walkers at anything that moves.

When these brief frontal passages occur, youâ€™ll need to be ready at the first light of day. Position yourself along the shoreline so you can place a long cast right against the beach with a dark color lure just prior to sunrise. Working close to the beach allows the lure to pass over the first gut that parallels the beachfront. As the sun rises, and if the water appears to be in good shape, switch to a bright bait color. Some historical high-producers are the She Dog, Super Spook, and the Skitter Walk in chartreuse/yellow, orange/gold, and orange/yellow/pink. But, once the summer sun is beaming straight down through the clear green surf water, one particular top water lure that is seldom out-fished is the all-chrome Super Spook â€" itâ€™s big and loud. And, in these conditions, it shines like a mirror! It has three large treble hooks, but you can replace the front hook with a single hook and remove the middle hook, leaving just one treble hook at the trailing end of the lure. By doing this youâ€™ll simplify things many times over â€" the lure doesnâ€™t tangle in your leader line, there are less hooks for you to extract from the fish, and the fish undergo much less stress due to less handling and injury.

As discussed, summertime surf fishing with top waters can be fun, if not addictive, especially for kids and those who have never experienced the thrill of a top water strike. Take proper precautions by monitoring weather forecasts and by planning accordingly, and donâ€™t forget sunscreen, protective clothing, and lots of drinking water. Remember to practice CPR, â€œCatch, Photo, and Releaseâ€, whenever possible on trophy Trout and Redsâ€¦Guide Chris Martin, Port Oâ€™Connor/Seadrift region. www.BayFlatsLodge.comâ€¦1-888-677-4868


----------

